# fast breathing normal for puppy?



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

My 9-week old puppy is resting (not sleeping) in his crate next to me and he seems to be breathing pretty fast (~ 108 respirations per minute). He didn't just come back from exercise either. I did an assessment of his joints and palpated his abdomen and he had no tenderness or pain anywhere. His gums and lower eyelids are pink also so it seems he's getting enough oxygen. Another thing is he's only breathing out his nose too and I can hear it! lol

This is my first dog so I don't know much about dog physiology. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Puppy breathing and heart rate are both pretty rapid compared to a human. I'm not sure of the exact rates but I'm sure the respiration rate and heart rate are available online somewhere.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds similar to something I experienced with Dax when he was about 10 or 11 weeks old and Nancy (cham) walked me through checking gums, lower eyelids, heartrate, etc and he was fine. I also noted that he was't acting different, nor did he seem excessively thirsty - but he did this for about 2 days... the fast breathing; almost panting... and not as a result of excersize or heat. Anyway... I'm not sure I'm offering much help on this, but there wasn't a thing in the world wrong with Dax at all.


Tiffany


----------



## h2o_polo_boi (Mar 21, 2008)

TiffanyK said:


> Sounds similar to something I experienced with Dax when he was about 10 or 11 weeks old and Nancy (cham) walked me through checking gums, lower eyelids, heartrate, etc and he was fine. I also noted that he was't acting different, nor did he seem excessively thirsty - but he did this for about 2 days... the fast breathing; almost panting... and not as a result of excersize or heat. Anyway... I'm not sure I'm offering much help on this, but there wasn't a thing in the world wrong with Dax at all.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


It makes me feel better to hear that haha. Thanks!


----------

